

Mozilla lost. DRM won. Five years ago, this wouldn’t have happened. - harrisonweber
http://venturebeat.com/2014/05/14/firefox-will-begrudgingly-support-new-drm-standards-as-flash-silverlight-die-off/

======
oxalo
Does the article ever address why it wouldn't have happened five years ago, or
did I miss that?

~~~
harrisonweber
Could have been more clear, but this is the reason in a nutshell "Since
Chrome’s rise, Mozilla has hardly any weight to thrown around." Chrome is over
5 years old.

